# keep your ears wide open



## j-Adore

Sperr mal deine Lauscher für eine sensationelle Neuigkeit auf! Ich hab was Unglaubliches gefunden.

In conversation, I wanted to express the idea "keep your ears (wide) open" or sth. similar. I said "aufsperren", but I'm curious how "aufspannen" would have compared here.


----------



## Kajjo

"Die Lauscher aufsperren" is comprehensible, but not idiomatic. For me it is a word choice mistake.

_Lauscher _is some sort of hunter's jargon (Jägersprache) for ears of certain animals. There is only one correct collocation: _die Lauscher aufstellen _-- That's when an animal lifts its ears to listen for fine sounds. This is used colloquially in everyday language.


----------



## j-Adore

Kajjo said:


> "Die Lauscher aufsperren" is comprehensible, but not idiomatic. For me it is a word choice mistake.



I recall hearing "aufsperren" like this from a native before, if I heard it right, that is. Could it be regional or something?


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> Could it be regional or something?


Yes, "aufsperren" sounds Southern anyway.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "aufsperren" sounds Southern anyway.


Southern?

"Die Augen/ Ohren/ den Mund aufsperren (usw.)" sind meines Wissens allgemein bekannte und überall übliche Kollokationen.


Edit "die Tür auf-, zusperren" statt "auf-, zuschließen" ist regional (bayrisch), das ist wahr.


----------



## διαφορετικός

I would prefer "die Ohren spitzen". ("Spitz mal die Ohren!".)


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> _Lauscher _is some sort of hunter's jargon (Jägersprache) for ears of certain animals. There is only one correct collocation: _die Lauscher aufstellen_ -- That's when an animal lifts its ears to listen for fine sounds. This is used colloquially in everyday language.


It (with "Aufstellen") is also a metaphor for "listen carefully". But I did not hear it for years. It was quite common when I was younger.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Southern?
> 
> "Die Augen/ Ohren/ den Mund aufsperren (usw.)" sind meines Wissens allgemein bekannte und überall übliche Kollokationen.


Ja, eindeutig für mich. "Etwas aufsperren/absperren", egal ob Raum oder Ohren, würde ein Norddeutscher kaum sagen. Mir begegnet das nur regional-südlich.

Man kann eine Straße sperren. Einen Raum schließt man ab oder auf. Augen und Ohren hält man auf.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Yes, "aufsperren" sounds Southern anyway.



PS:

Türe ab-/aufschließen «  atlas-alltagssprache

Das bestätigt ungefähr die Verteilung, die Kajjo erwähnt hat.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Das bestätigt ungefähr die Verteilung, die Kajjo erwähnt hat.


Aber nur betreffs des von mir schon erwähnten


JClaudeK said:


> "die Tür auf-,[ab-], zusperren"


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das bestätigt ungefähr die Verteilung, die Kajjo erwähnt hat.


Danke.



JClaudeK said:


> Aber nur betreffs des von mir schon erwähnten


"Augen/Ohren aufsperren" kommt nur da vor, wo man auch "Türen absperren" sagt. Für mich klingt "sperren" dialektal oder zumindest stark regional.


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> I'm curious how "aufspannen" would have compared here


Ich denke, 'aufspannen' würde hier (zu Lauschern/Ohren) kaum passen. Ich hoffe, Muttersprachler werden es bestätigen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Augen/Ohren aufsperren" kommt nur da vor, wo man auch "Türen absperren" sagt.


Kein Wort von "landschaftlich"  im Duden für die Bedeutung "weit öffnen", nur *b)* ist als regional gekennzeichnet:


> *aufsperren*
> *a)  *weit öffnen, aufreißen
> 
> Gebrauch            umgangssprachlich  _Beispiele    _
> den Schnabel, den Rachen aufsperren
> alle Fenster aufsperren
> 
> *b)* aufschließen ( landschaftlich, besonders süddeutsch, österreichisch )


----------



## j-Adore

bearded said:


> Ich denke, 'aufspannen' würde hier (zu Lauschern/Ohren) kaum passen.



I've noticed that some natives seem to use 'aufspannen' like this, hence my question. This might be regional, too.


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> some natives


Any idea, what region they came from?


----------



## manfy

Kajjo said:


> Ja, eindeutig für mich. "Etwas aufsperren/absperren", egal ob Raum oder Ohren, würde ein Norddeutscher kaum sagen. Mir begegnet das nur regional-südlich.
> 
> Man kann eine Straße sperren. Einen Raum schließt man ab oder auf. Augen und Ohren hält man auf.


Ha! Hier zeigen sich nun  die Schattenseiten der Sprachevolution, die durch Sprecher, die ohne eigenen Dialekt aufwachsen mussten und sich deswegen der präskriptiven Standardsprache verschrieben haben, vorangetrieben wird: Sprachverfall! 
Du vergisst doch all die schönen Wörter, die uns jahrhundertelang gute Dienste geleistet haben. Im Dialekt passiert sowas nicht.

"Sperr die Augen auf" ist ganz normal und idiomatisch. Dazu kommt das schöne Wort "sperrangelweit", z.B.:
_"Er öffnet gelassen die Kühlschranktür, doch plötzlich... Sein Gesicht verzerrt sich zu einer Grimasse, Angstschweiß auf der Stirn, die Augen *sperrangelweit *aufgerissen: nur mehr eine Dose Bier im Kühlschrank - und das an einem Samstagabend um 9..."_ ​
Zugegeben, auch ich als Dialektsprecher habe keine Ahnung, was ein Sperrangel ist oder wie "sperr" in dieses Wort kommt, aber ich weiß, dass _sperrangelweit _die Bedeutung von _weit aufgerissen, weit offen _hat.
Auf zweitem Blick vermute ich, dass _sperren _hier nicht von der Bedeutung 'mit einem Schlüssel schließen' kommt, sondern wohl eher mit dem Wort _spreizen _verwandt ist. Also 'Sperr deine Augen auf' im Sinne von 'Spreize deine Augen auf' - und das ergäbe doch wieder richtig Sinn, oder?


----------



## j-Adore

bearded said:


> Any idea, what region they came from?



Oh, it's not that I've personally heard it from natives around me. I've found some examples, not just a few, out there in natives' articles.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> was ein Sperrangel ist


In meinem schulisch-präskriptivischen Deutsch heißt es 'die Angel'. Ist bei Dir (in Deinem Dialekt vielleicht) das Wort nicht weiblich?
Or do you mean ''an angel''?


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Ha! Hier zeigen sich nun die Schattenseiten der Sprachevolution, die durch Sprecher, die ohne eigenen Dialekt aufwachsen mussten und sich deswegen der präskriptiven Standardsprache verschrieben haben, vorangetrieben wird: Sprachverfall!
> Du vergisst doch all die schönen Wörter, die uns jahrhundertelang gute Dienste geleistet haben. Im Dialekt passiert sowas nicht.
> 
> "Sperr die Augen auf" ist ganz normal und idiomatisch. Dazu kommt das schöne Wort "sperrangelweit"



_Sprachverfall!_ bzw. "Verarmung der Sprache!"


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> In meinem schulisch-präskriptivischen Deutsch heißt es 'die Angel'. Ist bei Dir (in Deinem Dialekt vielleicht) das Wort nicht weiblich?
> Or do you mean ''an angel''?


 In der Tat! Irgendwie hab ich im Kopf an (das englische) "angle", also _Winkel, _gedacht, deshalb wohl auch *'ein *Sperrangel'. Aber da ich den Begriff als solches nicht kenne, spüre ich intuitiv keinen Genus. (und das ist bei mir im Österreichischen wirklich *der *Genus, nicht *das *Genus, wie die Wörterbücher beharrlich zu behaupten versuchen.  )

PS: Ich hoffe schon, dass Kajjo aber auch alle anderen Leser meiner Post #16 den darin enthaltenen, gewollt sarkastischen Unterton bemerkt haben! 
Also: War alles scherzhaft gemeint, aber wie immer mit einem Fünkchen Wahrheit!


----------



## Hutschi

Angel – Wiktionary
_[2] bei Türen, Fenstern und Ähnlichem: zumeist metallener Stift, der, in einen Griffpunkt gelegt, eine stabile Drehbewegung ermöglicht._

Das kenne ich schon lange.

Sperrangelweit die Augen aufreißen: sehr erstaunt oder erschreckt gucken. (Das passt also nicht.)

Sperr deine Augen/Ohren sperrangelweit auf!


----------



## Frieder

manfy said:


> keine Ahnung, was ein Sperrangel ist oder wie "sperr" in dieses Wort kommt,


Da hilft dir Wiktionary:

Es handelt sich um eine seit dem 18. Jahrhundert bezeugte expressive Verbindung (Kontamination) von dem älteren, seit dem 17. Jahrhundert bezeugten Adjektiv sperrweit ‚weit aufgesperrt' und angelweit ‚ganz offen, so weit, wie es die Türangeln gestatten'.​


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> sperrangelweit


I use that word, too. It survived the _Verfall_.



manfy said:


> Ich hoffe schon, dass Kajjo aber auch alle anderen Leser meiner Post #16 den darin enthaltenen, gewollt sarkastischen Unterton bemerkt haben!


Ich hatte das gleich verstanden, andere (#19) wohl nicht.


----------



## Boyar

JClaudeK said:


> Kein Wort von "landschaftlich"  im Duden für die Bedeutung "weit öffnen"...



Aber warum gibt es im Duden keinen Beispiel mit Ohren/Augen?

Und mehr noch, der Fundus, eine interaktive Datenbank für und von GruppenleiterInnen aus der Jugendarbeit mit Sitz in der bayerischen Stadt Würzburg, will diesen Ausdruck in die Reihe der Jugendwörter einordnen (Jugendsprache-Quiz | fundus):



> E) *Sperr mal deine Horchbretter auf*, Du Hirschkopf: Wenn du noch mal an mein Mutterschiff ransegelst, leder ich dich ab.
> 1. *Hören Sie mir mal zu*, Sie Dummkopf: wenn Sie sich noch mal an meine ältere Geliebte heranmachen, werde ich Sie verprügeln
> ...
> Lösung:
> ... / E1 / ...



Das scheint mir nicht den englischen Ausdruck "_keep your ears wide open_" zu entsprechen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Boyar said:


> Aber warum gibt es im Duden keinen Beispiel mit Ohren/Augen?


Die Beispiele sind immer nur eine Auswahl, alles kann nicht aufgezählt werden. 
Es werden ja Körperteile genannt (d_en Schnabel, den Rachen aufsperren_), wenn auch nur für Tiere. 
 Das DWDS gibt_ Mund, Augen und Nase_ an: 


> aufsperren
> _ salopp, übertragen_
> Beispiele:
> Mund und Augen, Mund und Nase, das Maul (vor Staunen) aufsperren                                (= völlig überrascht sein)
> mit aufgesperrten Mäulern zuhören


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> andere (#19) wohl nicht.


Natürlich doch.


manfy said:


> wie immer mit einem Fünkchen Wahrheit!




Hier das "Fünkchen", auf dem Du gerne herumreitest :


manfy said:


> präskriptiven Standardsprache


----------

